# Anyway to stop Market/Play from updating



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Loathing is not a powerful enough word for the new Market my apps tabs.

Does anyone know a way to prevent the market from updating?

I tried a quick google search with no avail. 
I have tried restoring the old market and freezing/renaming market updater, but breaks market and freezes my phone needing a battery pull.

Thanks.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe the morning crowd has some thoughts, otherwise will let this thread die.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Try Freezing or uninstalling the "Market Updater" in /system/app. Just a thought.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Try Freezing or uninstalling the "Market Updater" in /system/app. Just a thought.


I have tried freezing/renaming/uninstalling market updater, but breaks market and freezes my phone needing a battery pull.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

DHO said:


> I have tried freezing/renaming/uninstalling market updater, but breaks market and freezes my phone needing a battery pull.


Then I don't think there is a way to do it. I can just think of how many security concerns would come up if they didn't force update the market being that there are paid apps in jeopardy here.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

What is it about the new market that you dont like?


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> What is it about the new market that you dont like?


Look at the my apps tabs
I liked the updates on top, apps installed in middle, and below purchases and recent deletes.

Now its all installed apps, then every app you ever tried on any phone (just spam, spam, spam), then an update tab. The new tabs lacks both form and function.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I loath the "my apps" tab too. Its irritating that Google thinks they need record of that stuff.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I've had apps need updates that don't show at the top. I had to go to All Apps and see they were listed as Update in green small font. This morning in the My Apps section it finally showed the 4 updates I had but I agree not a huge fan of this. Why not just go to the Market app in Settings > Apps and uninstall updates?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine has not updated yet. Running AOKP m4.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I've had apps need updates that don't show at the top. I had to go to All Apps and see they were listed as Update in green small font. This morning in the My Apps section it finally showed the 4 updates I had but I agree not a huge fan of this. Why not just go to the Market app in Settings > Apps and uninstall updates?


I think this would only be a temporary solution as it would "automagically" re update to the latest version, but hey, its worth a shot!


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

DHO said:


> Look at the my apps tabs
> I liked the updates on top, apps installed in middle, and below purchases and recent deletes.
> 
> Now its all installed apps, then every app you ever tried on any phone (just spam, spam, spam), then an update tab. The new tabs lacks both form and function.


I agree with you for the most part. I like where they are going with the "My Apps" section but it is still a cluttered mess. I would like to see purchased apps in their own tab, apps that need updating in their own, installed in a tab, and then the All tab cleaned up. I don't need to see or care about the apps my wife has installed on her phone when I added my GAccount for a few minutes on her phone to install Root Explorer to change some settings. My account isn't even on her phone anymore.


----------

